# Honeyville ponds



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

Does any one know what is going on with honeyville ponds? It used to be such a family friendly pond that was planted on a regualr basis. I would always take neighbor kids and my nephews there to teach them how to fly-fish, but I don't think that the fish and game has planted it for the last two years. Is there any reason for that? Just wondering.


----------



## TIE 1 ON (Sep 8, 2007)

Not worth your time man, The carp have over-run that place. used to be a great place...


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

I have never been up there. But thats sad that they let it go.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

i saw it last year, you had to sign in, and no1 even saw anything. one persone said he saw a fish jump, but no catches. Would it be good for bowfishing carp? haven't been there in awhile


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

Spent an hour or two bumming there Monday (with about 50 other people) Saw about 25 fish caught, my three, my sons 4, six or so other peoples one each and the cormorants got the rest. They were biting crazy but tough to hook. All planter rainbows, just we we expected, but we were losin' to much gear on the bear and only one small cat so we felt the need to redeem ourselves. The DWR is trying an experimental Cormorant "repellent", seemed to be more of an attractor. I had no idea those **** birds could eat as many and as big of fish as they do.


----------

